# 2013 Cruze ABS light, Stabilitrak light, brake warning light all come on.



## Joyce44 (Oct 4, 2020)

The ABS light and Stabilitrak light came on. After a couple drives the brake warning light came on. Codes show C0050-5A, C0045-18 - both rear wheels. Cover on the back of the hub to protect the ring. Any ideas?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The sensors are cheap. 0 reason not to replace it.

If not that then some wiring failure.

And if not that you replace the hub.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Remove abs sensor and see if it’s dirty. If it’s dirty then of course clean it off to see if it fixes your issue.

otherwise it’s either bad sensor or dirty reluctor ring on the wheel bearing. The ring can be cleaned but you need to remove the wheel bearing hub.


----------



## Joyce44 (Oct 4, 2020)

Yes, there is one reason not to replace the sensors, they are not that cheap. I got continuity thru them so I took hubs off. Both magnetic rings damaged. Replaced hubs and everything worked, however: why did the brake warning light come on. I cannot see why that would come on no matter what problem the ABS had. Has not come back on.


----------

